

Company raises 18 million, uses it to sue college students - thelittleguys
https://www.facebook.com/chadwbennett/posts/10101517554625339

======
thelittleguys
[http://siliconslopes.com/2014/07/remote-tech-support-
company...](http://siliconslopes.com/2014/07/remote-tech-support-company-itok-
raises-18m-equity-funding/)

